
Pharmaceutical giant 'plotted to destroy cancer drugs to drive prices up 4000%' - wasyl
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/drug-giant-aspen-plot-destroy-cancer-medicine-big-pharma-times-investigation-a7683521.html
======
DarkKomunalec
Yet the names of those responsible are omitted, safely hidden behind 'the
company'.

------
westmeal
It's exactly like the cyberpunk future I've read about in novels.

~~~
squarefoot
With the difference that in most novels usually the good guys win.

